

Hilarious patch notes from The Sims devs - Jonhoo
http://flatluigi.tumblr.com/post/41443795900/did-you-know-how-hilarious-the-patch-notes-to-the-sims

======
lmm
Reminiscent of the nethack bugfixes; I guess any game that involves life-like
elements is going to have bugs that correspond to amusing life situations.

~~~
lostlogin
Your comment reminds me of a situation years ago. It was photoshop or
pagemaker about 10 years ago I think, my father showed me - every so often a
popup was appearing saying: Warning, your printer is on fire. We never did
work out what the text was supposed to read. It got patched in a later update
and stopped occurring.

~~~
jrockway
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lp0_on_fire>

------
jrockway
/r/mildlyinteresting seems to have adopted a HN look-and-feel today.

~~~
alanctgardner2
Seriously? It's the weekend, things are slow, we get some less VC/startup-
related news. It's nice, it's funny, the community found it interesting enough
to vote for it. Go away if you don't like it.

~~~
jrockway
_Go away if you don't like it._

Strong words from someone who's had an account for about four months. Tell me
more about what is and is not relevant on HN.

I'm personally all in favor of less VC-related news, but I would really prefer
something more programming-related instead of retweets of reshares of Tumblr
blogs. But I suppose that's my fault for not writing something better.

~~~
alanctgardner2
I actually looked at your profile before I bothered posting. I would've
treated someone new a lot more kindly. As a senior member of the site and
something of a thought leader (you've got a ton of karma), I hold you to a
higher standard.

